# Any idea how to clean Mauviel Pots?



## chefcomesback (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I had a rough week at work , haven't spend much time at home cooking or even doing any dishes . I found my 1 liter mauviel pot with brass handle hidden in the sink under dirty dishes . Beacuse of sitting in water on inch from the bottom of the pot is discolored and there is rust where the handle attaches to the pot. Any ideas or product recommendations about how to clean it?


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 18, 2013)

I use Bar Keepers Friend. Works like a charm and you don't have to scrub hard. If you want something more natural then Bon Ami but I find I have to scrub like a freakin Guerrilla to get Bon Ami to work. Both will scratch polished Copper if you get overly aggressive. The good news is both brands are dirt cheap and available @ Wally World. A large BKF is about $1.50 and Bon Ami is under a buck a can here.

Dave


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 18, 2013)

Salt and vinager?


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 18, 2013)

Salt and SS are not the best combination. Some copper cookware makers will not warrant salt pitting on the SS. If you were scrubbing with that it would be very abrasive although it's an excellent way to clean a steel. Put the salt in a damp bar towel and twist the steel. If you want to go with an alternative Copper cleaner use Ketchup but I'm not sure that will work on rusted areas. 

Dave


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 18, 2013)

BKF


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 18, 2013)

The first link from a search:http://www.everbritecoatings.com/copper_cleaner.htm?gclid=CJiziYP57rcCFUThQgod8y4AAQ

What is the SS that you are referring to?


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 19, 2013)

Spike most Mauviel pots are either lined with Tin or SS. I'm assuming the OP has SS since rust was mentioned. Salt can pit the SS used to make Copper pots. 


Dave


----------



## danielomalley (Jun 19, 2013)

I use Flitz on my copper pots and it has been fantastic. Absolutely no scratching of the copper ... plus it adds a bit a protection so that they don't tarnish as quickly afterward. I found when I was using lemon and flour that they tarnished super-quick afterwards.

-daniel


----------



## mhlee (Jun 19, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had a rough week at work , haven't spend much time at home cooking or even doing any dishes . I found my 1 liter mauviel pot with brass handle hidden in the sink under dirty dishes . Beacuse of sitting in water on inch from the bottom of the pot is discolored and there is rust where the handle attaches to the pot. Any ideas or product recommendations about how to clean it?



I have a Mauviel stainless, iron core soup pot (stainless inside and outside) with cast iron handles (on the pot and the lid). The finish on the cast iron handles peeled off a little after it went through the dishwasher a number of times. It also discolored around the handles. (I ended up coating the handles with cooking oil and putting the pot in the oven to season the handles, which has worked so far.)

I've used Bar Keeper's Friend powder to clean stubborn areas around the rivets using a toothbrush. But, for general cleaning, I use Bar Keeper's friend liquid. Both are safe for the finish on stainless in my experience.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for all input and comments , as soon as I can get my hands on some Bar keepers friend I will be cleaning it.If I can't find it here I will start looking for the substitues. Hopefully I can get some before and after pictured posted too. I love the conductivity of copper but just like the carbon knives it needs attention and it needs it now ... not later !


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have any trouble sourcing BKF just shoot me a PM. I'll send some your way.
Not sure if you can get it on Amazon or not.

Dave


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 20, 2013)

Ketchup works too. 

Almost every big box store will have BKF, you can use generic borax as well.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave , I found some online . You wouldn't want to send anything to me : I live in Australia ! Even my parents in law are slacking with their monthly care packages since the flat rate box prices are gone up


----------

